# Decent internet... Please help!!!!!!!



## allanb (Nov 9, 2010)

I am coming to the end of my first year here in Khon Kaen and the end of my tether too. I am with BNet and I think I know what the B stands for.....

They just upgraded me from 6 to 7 mbps and during the day it is absolute rubbish and I assume I am sharing this 7 mbps with 7 million other people.

Does anyone know of a decent system, as streaming is a complete waste of time even BBC radio on low res don't work properly. loading websites takes many minutes?

This faster system is actually slower than before.

Please help me, before the guy at the BNet office is wearing my computer round his neck. Also please explain it to me in simple terms.


----------

